# Ordered from weedfarmer.com



## FloydBanks (Mar 7, 2007)

I just ordered some seeds from www.weedfarmer.com at the start of this week, I'll let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 7, 2007)

FloydBanks said:
			
		

> I just ordered some seeds from www.weedfarmer.com at the start of this week, I'll let you guys know how it goes.


*Good luck mang. What did ya order from them? *


----------



## FloydBanks (Mar 7, 2007)

10 snowberry seeds.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 7, 2007)

That looks great! Let us know how it goes...I want some!


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 7, 2007)

On the same page "Top 44" looks interesting .


----------



## FloydBanks (Mar 7, 2007)

yeah, some pretty nice strains.. and all pretty inexpensive compared to most of the seedbank sites I looked at.

Hopefully they're reliable.


----------



## FloydBanks (Mar 10, 2007)

*Order confirmation*
_
We have received your payment and your seeds have been shipped!

Shipping date: Mar 09 2007_


I got the e-mail. now I wait.  It says usually they should arrive within a week, sometimes if the mail sucks it can take up to 3.  I hope I'm in the 1 week range.


----------



## FloydBanks (Mar 17, 2007)

Well, today makes it a week +1 day since my order had been "shipped," so I'm past the "typical time" it takes.... but I'm not worried, I'm in no hurry (which I like to think is a good thing).  In the mean time, I'm working on building a little micro tub setup (sneak preview below).  I'll post some more pics and details of the whole operation when I'm done (in the grow design forum).


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 17, 2007)

Man, I hope you get them...i'd sure like to order from them! Good luck!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 18, 2007)

FloydBanks said:
			
		

> 10 snowberry seeds.


*Damn that sounds good FB. What is the cross any idea? *


----------



## DankCloset (Mar 18, 2007)

nothin yet eh?


----------



## FloydBanks (Mar 18, 2007)

> Our Snow Berry indoor and outdoor marijuana is a mostly Indica (80% Indica, 20% Sativa) strain, offspring of the famous Blue Berry. Snow Berry marijuana is a strong, fast growing plant and will be covered with white milky THC snowflakes at the end of the flowering stage. The finished product has a very smooth aroma and taste of berries. It will give you a pleasantly happy high of the best quality and is very long-lasting. Medium to large flower buds. "Snow Berry" can be stored for a long time.



So some type of offspring of blue berry, don't know what it's mixed with, though.


----------



## The Iron Lung (Mar 22, 2007)

hey flyod, its been a few since ur last post.. so i was wondering, did you get ahold of your seeds yet or have you been biting your nails off for the past couple days.. lata


----------



## FloydBanks (Mar 23, 2007)

Still biting my nails.  Today is 14 days since "shipping," but to be fair they say sometimes it takes up to 3 weeks, so they have until next friday.. which is sitll ok for me because I move in to my new place on tuesday.


----------



## DankCloset (Mar 23, 2007)

soulseeds.uk.co ships quick, thats if u want lowryder.


----------



## FloydBanks (Mar 23, 2007)

I spoke too soon.  They came today


----------



## The Iron Lung (Mar 23, 2007)

sweet floyd.. let me know how your germ rate turns out. i was taking a look at what they have to offer on their site and i'm probaly gonna go with them for my first Bean buy over the internet. congrats man, and good luck with your new babies


----------



## FloydBanks (Mar 23, 2007)

yeah this was my first internet buy too. i hope they all germ, but i'm trying out some bagseed to get my growing down before i kill all the good ones lol.


----------



## DankCloset (Mar 23, 2007)

lol, how did your's come? i.e package?
when i bought my seeds from soulseeds, they sent them in a reg  flower packet, which was on this go around.
country value's "lavatera" pastel mixed


----------



## FloydBanks (Mar 24, 2007)

they came in a white envelope, just like they have described on their site.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 24, 2007)

*Congrats on getting your seeds FB. Now let's get them babies in the ground and sprouted.  *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 26, 2007)

That's great news!!! I think i'm going to order the same strain...she looks goooood!!!


----------



## FloydBanks (May 9, 2007)

Just an update, I've attempted to germ 3 seeds so far... first one was a runt I killed... second two were bunk.  7 left.


----------



## FloydBanks (May 11, 2007)

Well, I just had another bunk one.... man this is weird.  Atleast a bunch of my bagseed germed lol


----------

